# Have you ever questioned your sanity?  My Basement.



## Champy (Sep 16, 2018)

With more junk on the first floor.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

Champy said:


> With more junk on the first floor.
> 
> View attachment 869843
> 
> ...




I didn’t question my sanity until now!
Your junk is more organized than mine!
Besides the tool shed, I have bicycles and parts in the living room,
bedroom, closets and under the table.

 ''one of these days, I'm going to clean it up!''






who am I kidding...I luv my junk!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 16, 2018)

Is that a double duty?!


----------



## Champy (Sep 16, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Is that a double duty?!



No.  1935 Cycleplane.


----------



## vincev (Sep 16, 2018)

I dont question my sanity.You only  go around once in life so enjoy the ride and dont look for faults. I have way to many cars,bikes,old toys,firearms,etc but they re all paid for and my bills are not late so I dont care what others think.lol


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

Impressive collection. And the stone basement walls are something you don't see very often in modern construction.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 16, 2018)

certified nut!  bicycle nut!! the best there is....


----------



## Champy (Sep 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Impressive collection. And the stone basement walls are something you don't see very often in modern construction.



The building was built in 1895 but the ceiling/floor has been replaced.


----------



## Champy (Sep 16, 2018)

Tandems


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ya seem pretty normal to me...in fact ya got great taste.


----------



## Champy (Sep 16, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Ya seem pretty normal to me...in fact ya got great taste.
> 
> 
> View attachment 869885View attachment 869886View attachment 869887View attachment 869888View attachment 869889View attachment 869890View attachment 869891



Wow!  Love the bikes with down tube shifters and leather seats.  Even the lowly Varsity!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2018)

Champy said:


> The building was built in 1895 but the ceiling/floor has been replaced.





I think the house is just as interesting as the bikes. 


 .. 

  Installing new I series floor trusses, with ledger, leaving the structure above is a labor intensive job, and not a real easy one at that. I wonder how the ledger is attached to the stone walls. Did you have this done or was it like that when you purchased the house?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

vincev said:


> I dont question my sanity.You only  go around once in life so enjoy the ride and dont look for faults. I have way to many cars,bikes,old toys,firearms,etc but they re all paid for and my bills are not late so I dont care what others think.lol




I can’t believe it...as of last month...except for the utility bill.... I have no
 more pending credit bills. It's a great feeling to enjoy the many things 
I have  accumulated over the years and have money in the bank again.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just a taste of my sanity


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 17, 2018)

Great collection!
I love the old Schwinn downtube shifter lightweights.


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2018)

Nope. Never question it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2018)

I question the sanity of the owner of the mess above.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2018)

I question the sanity of the owner who questions the sanity of the other owner who never questions it.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't have time to question the sanity of it all.
I'm still trying to put bikes together.
Well, to be honest.
I do get a little crazy when I'm looking for that part I sold last week, that goes to the bike I'm working on.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I don't have time to question the sanity of it all.
> I'm still trying to put bikes together.
> Well, to be honest.
> I do get a little crazy when I'm looking for that part I sold last week, that goes to the bike I'm working on.




That’s one of the many symptoms that comes with this hobby.
Right now I'm suffering from the... “I see the tool every frigging day until the day when I need it and cannot
find it” syndrome.

There’s more!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 17, 2018)

The point is...this is what keeps us all sane. It just shows how interesting we all are and that we have a personality and a life !


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

Hobbies keep you going.
You can't die, because you've got too many things to think about.
As long as you're having fun, it's all good.
If someone else thinks you're crazy, then that's their problem.
They probably don't have anything they're passionate about, and are lonely and bored.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Hobbies keep you going.
> You can't die, because you've got too many things to think about.
> As long as you're having fun, it's all good.
> If someone else thinks you're crazy, then that's their problem.
> They probably don't have anything they're passionate about, and are lonely and bored.




Some see the glass "half-empty" 

Some see the glass "half-full"   

All depends on how you choose to see it.

Personally I don't give these goobers much
thought....
I got too many things going and making the most
of it for as long as I can!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2018)

I have never questioned my sanity. I have always been insane.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have never questioned my sanity. I have always been insane.




I've got news for you my brother...we are all insane here at the forum.

From the owner of the C.A.B.E., moderators, members, on down the line
to little Boris...we are all nuts!

But that’s ok...because although we may not see eye to eye some times... 
we all know what we love, lust and share with regards to these 
sacred rusting vintage metal riding & wheeling  objects from the past.

It’s the “sickos" on the outside world that have no clue about bicycles
that worries me!


----------



## Sven (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 22, 2018)

I feel so much better about myself now


----------



## hawthorn (Sep 22, 2018)

I just looked in my shop. I own 12 hammers )plus two sledges and a splitting maul. And 30 different pliers. Didn't count the screwdrivers and then there are the 4 cordless drills. And three Skil saws.Is there hope for me? At least they aren't as space consuming as bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I don't have time to question the sanity of it all.
> I'm still trying to put bikes together.
> Well, to be honest.
> I do get a little crazy when I'm looking for that part I sold last week, that goes to the bike I'm working on.



Psssh, whatev's. I've never seen you post anything for sale.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2018)

I do question my sanity or at least my motivation for devoting so much time and energy to gathering up all this old junk. I'm getting organized at least.  This is one room in my house where I keep the less precious bikes.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I do question my sanity or at least my motivation for devoting so much time and energy to gathering up all this old junk. I'm getting organized at least.  This is one room in my house where I keep the less precious bikes.  View attachment 872553




Well...at least you are living up to your name!


----------



## drglinski (Sep 23, 2018)

nope, bc if I don’t ride it, it’s gone


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 23, 2018)

This is my basement currently.  I'm about to embark on a renovation project to make it a dry and usable space.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2018)

catfish said:


> Nope. Never question it.
> 
> View attachment 869959
> 
> ...





hmmmmmm

um........Roger C's place?

looks like


----------

